# Augusta ASA



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Who's all going? I'll be there and shooting K45. Hope to see alot of my friends there. :thumb:


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll be there. Alot of folks my way are gonna be there. I want to shoot K45 at this one, but alot of the local guys are shooting open C. I would like to shoot against them. I am still leaning heavily toward k45 never-the-less.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I will be there in open c.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

guess i can shoot with you guys if i choose k45. I'd like to meet some new people anyways. Come on Tntone, you need to shoot it with me.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll be there shooting sr open ,Good luck everyone.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Super Senior...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

bclowman said:


> guess i can shoot with you guys if i choose k45. I'd like to meet some new people anyways. Come on Tntone, you need to shoot it with me.


Whoever they put ya with in K45 would be good. I haven't been with a bad group yet. You'll have fun in any class you shoot. :thumb:


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be there shooting K50!


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

open c...........:darkbeer:


----------



## lovetobowhunt (Aug 22, 2004)

Open C for me.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*asa*

Going here also Open B... also good luck to all... especially the VA. boys


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

Open C for me also

8 am G-7
3 pm H-7


----------



## 12tamer3d (Aug 15, 2003)

k-45 once agin


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

tntone said:


> open c...........:darkbeer:


gonna change my class on monday..... going to the k45.......:secret:


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

I knew i would talk ya into it Tntone. Heck, your the best spotty around. This ought to be right up your alley. Heck, a few of those African game even got spots on em'. :wink:


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

If the good Lord is Willing and the creeks don't rise a bunch of us will be there.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

My card came yesterday ,I'm on e 5 Sat at 12 and F 5 Sunday at * am .Good luck guy's and gal's .Hope to meet a couple new ATer while I'm there .


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

I will be there on the K-45 if i can get all my stuff together in time


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

I will be there shooting the K50


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

*Count me in*

I will be there shooting Open B


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I'll be there
Sat D3
Sun C3

See ya there!


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Open B for me


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Robert Sowell said:


> Open C for me also
> 
> 8 am G-7
> 3 pm H-7


dang you already got your cards.


----------



## ICUTSTUFF (Aug 29, 2008)

I will be there Known 45.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

To close to the house for me not to be there. (30 miles) I will be shooting Open B


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ill be there. Shooting Open A :wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

EVERYONE that is going needs to checkout the ASA website about gettting on the base.We can not go thru the main gate this year due to construction.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> EVERYONE that is going needs to checkout the ASA website about gettting on the base.We can not go thru the main gate this year due to construction.


Also.....No cell phones to be used will driving on base, and must wear seat belts. They will ticket you for both. Just aheads up.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I'll shoot Semi-Pro
My wife WK40
Both my boys Young Adult


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

bowman_77 said:


> To close to the house for me not to be there. (30 miles) I will be shooting Open B


I use to live in Thomson as a kid growing up. Even went to Thomson High. :thumb:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

YankeeRebel said:


> I use to live in Thomson as a kid growing up. Even went to Thomson High. :thumb:


When was that.....I am born and raised in T-Town


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> EVERYONE that is going needs to checkout the ASA website about gettting on the base.We can not go thru the main gate this year due to construction.


Can you provide a link to this from the ASA site? I went there and I couldn't find anything about the construction situation. Thanx.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

YankeeRebel said:


> Can you provide a link to this from the ASA site? I went there and I couldn't find anything about the construction situation. Thanx.


here is the link....

http://asaarchery.com/news/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

im pretty sure i will be there. in either k45 or open a. i cant decide. anybody know entry fee's for open a.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

smfb09 said:


> im pretty sure i will be there. in either k45 or open a. i cant decide. anybody know entry fee's for open a.


Open A and K45 are both $50


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for that info.:wink: bowman 

jeremy did you move up after columbus?


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

bowman_77 said:


> here is the link....
> 
> http://asaarchery.com/news/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29


 its under the general section topic is Special notes about going onto Ft Gordon in Augusta


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanx BowMan. 
I copied what they had to say about the Construction.....

"There will be construction being done to the main entrance (Gate 1) and that everyone should use the Gate 5 entrance. Gate 5 which is on the east side of the base off of Dean's Bridge Rd (Hwy 1) is actually closer to the range location and keeps you away from the main base. Much quicker and no construction issues. 

In addition we want to to remind everyone to bring a photo ID, please obey the posted speed limits, do not use your cell phone while driving, and use your seatbelt."


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

smfb09 said:


> Thanks for that info.:wink: bowman
> 
> jeremy did you move up after columbus?





YankeeRebel said:


> Thanx BowMan.
> I copied what they had to say about the Construction.....
> 
> "There will be construction being done to the main entrance (Gate 1) and that everyone should use the Gate 5 entrance. Gate 5 which is on the east side of the base off of Dean's Bridge Rd (Hwy 1) is actually closer to the range location and keeps you away from the main base. Much quicker and no construction issues.
> ...


No problem


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

i dont think that information is correct guys. i might be wrong but when i called to make hotel reserve's a lady at the hotel said that she lived on the base and construction was done.i think the asa website is off.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

smfb09 said:


> i dont think that information is correct guys. i might be wrong but when i called to make hotel reserve's a lady at the hotel said that she lived on the base and construction was done.i think the asa website is off.


There is all kinds of Construction going on in the 1st 2 miles or so. They have detours set up so It would be alot easier to use the Gate 5 like the posted said. But I am sure you still can use gate 1 if you must. But you will most likely have to follow the detours. The 1st turn you have to make I know for a fact is detoured.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

K-45 as usual for me, see y'all there can't wait!!


----------



## womack7.0 (May 13, 2009)

Open C


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

ill be there in open c


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Crutch and Crutch Jr. will be there in Open-B.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

John-in-VA said:


> My card came yesterday ,I'm on e 5 Sat at 12 and F 5 Sunday at * am .Good luck guy's and gal's .Hope to meet a couple new ATer while I'm there .


I think you will be shooting with my better half!!!


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm going. I shot so bad in FL I am staying in novice class. This will only be my 2nd ASA shoot. we will be staying in Country Inn & Suites. Hope it's a good choice. Anyone else staying here?


----------



## BMCS (Aug 13, 2008)

*What Bowman said*



bowman_77 said:


> There is all kinds of Construction going on in the 1st 2 miles or so. They have detours set up so It would be alot easier to use the Gate 5 like the posted said. But I am sure you still can use gate 1 if you must. But you will most likely have to follow the detours. The 1st turn you have to make I know for a fact is detoured.


What Bowman said go through gate 5 turn left at first black top (North Range Rd) to left, drive to 4 way stop turn left (Mcduffie Rd), you will pass golf course on left, first black top on right take it you will have about a 1/2 mile the shoot will be on your right at this point. Course you can always just follow the signs.


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

me and a bud is goin to try k-45 bein we havent shot but one tern. in a month, rusty yardage.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BrownDog2 said:


> I'm going. I shot so bad in FL I am staying in novice class. This will only be my 2nd ASA shoot. we will be staying in Country Inn & Suites. Hope it's a good choice. Anyone else staying here?


Which one? There's a couple there in Augusta.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I will be there!!!


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

I will be there. Open A


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

bowman_77 said:


> When was that.....I am born and raised in T-Town


I went to High School there in 1978. :thumb:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I think you will be shooting with my better half!!!


you better hope not I would hate to see any of that VA funk rub off on him.:wink::wink::wink: No if they are shooting together he will have a good time.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

what is the exact address of the augusta shoot?? I cant find it on there website?


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

carlosii said:


> Which one? There's a couple there in Augusta.


Country Inn & Suites By Carlson, Augusta at I-20, GA
103 Sherwood Drive, Augusta GA 30909

It was stay two night get 20% off. I think we paid 65.00 a night.


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

Not Sure ! Maybe Open B might as well get the Experience. See you there!:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

KC73 said:


> Not Sure ! Maybe Open B might as well get the Experience. See you there!:wink:


where were you saturday


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BrownDog2 said:


> Country Inn & Suites By Carlson, Augusta at I-20, GA
> 103 Sherwood Drive, Augusta GA 30909
> 
> It was stay two night get 20% off. I think we paid 65.00 a night.


I wasn't paying too close attention...the one where I'm set up is further away...and it costs more..


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Va funk ya come on up and camp out Friday night ,you might just catch some .I have shot with Frank before .Great people Frank and his wife .


----------



## cindysnyder (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll be there, WK40.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

lzeplin said:


> what is the exact address of the augusta shoot?? I cant find it on there website?


The actual address is :

Tactical Advantage Sportsman Complex
Building 00445, Carter Road
Fort Gordon,Ga. 30905

N 33 Degrees 22.408'
W 82 Degrees 09.742'


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Got my range card today im on range F target 19 saturday and K target 19 on sunday


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*augusta*

be there too senior pro


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

BrownDog2 said:


> Country Inn & Suites By Carlson, Augusta at I-20, GA
> 103 Sherwood Drive, Augusta GA 30909
> 
> It was stay two night get 20% off. I think we paid 65.00 a night.


Thats the same deal we got too. Got 3 rooms booked!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Me and my buddies are staying at the Motel 6 in Grovetown,Ga.. Paying like $105.00 for 2 Nights.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

range card.... k45.... k 14 on sat, e 14 on sun......:thumbs_up


----------



## JSHUNT2 (Dec 18, 2006)

open B and I will be on the podium!!!


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

next to matt varnes..good luck to every body..i also have a question..can you move from open a to k45.or from k45 to open a


----------



## bvfd339 (Aug 16, 2009)

I will be there shooting open c.
:wink:


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

*main gate open*

main gate is now open on Gordon Hwy/278. Went through it yesterday.....

See you there.....


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

k 45 for me


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

Anybody know if we'll need the rubber boots for this one???


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

swansrob said:


> Anybody know if we'll need the rubber boots for this one???


30% chance of rain Saturday and 50% Sunday.


----------

